# TT Mk2 in Autocar today



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Suprised no post's on this so far but Autocar this week have a first drive of the MK2.

Says it's a Cayman beater

Apologies if i have missed this somewhere else

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I also just saw the mag, the car was in this really nice purpler red colour, not sure what it's called.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.autocarmag.com/FirstDrive_Su ... _ID=220276


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Probably the most exciting words:-



> The new TTâ€™s pop-up rear spoiler deploys from the rear bodywork at 75mph. Which brings us neatly to probably the most important question about the car: has the new TT shaken off the dynamic foibles of the first TT? Is this new one as good to drive as theyâ€™ve promised?
> 
> The answerâ€™s a profound yes.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Garnet Red.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As much as I criticise the looks of the Cayman, it beats that red TT photo hands down, I'm afraid.

What a bland mess.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

that colour is shocking!


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I agree.

But I would suspect it would look good under the lights and reflections of a showroom or motor show.

Hence why everyone wants to see 'their' colour in the flesh on the open road. It settles/focus's the mind. 

Anyway, I'll stick with silver as its safe.

Oh, Ive seen a couple of caymans on the road recently - it looks odd from some angles.

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

That is the same car "Auto Motor und Sport" used last week for there test with it.

Hans.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

davek9 said:


> Says it's a Cayman beater


. . . does it? I read 'rival'.

Jeezus, so it's 90kg heavier, engine hanging out the front and riding a Golf chassis, down by 80bhp and 42Nm of torque, 1.2 seconds slower to 62 and not forgetting it's higher stance, center of gravity shorter wheelbase and track and it's a rival? :lol: Come on, I'm as excited as most on here to see and drive one, I really am, it'll be an amazing car especially at that sort of money with the right spec no question but no 'rival' sorry, keep dreaming, but if it justifies your purchase even more, then who am I to argue, we've all been there at some point I guess, it is what it is with true 'rivals' being Golf R32, Suburu STi, Megane Renaultsport, etc . . .

Dean


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A3 & TT crash and the designers fail to seperate out one car from the other so just go with this hybrid. This auto beter look much more appealing in the flesh!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> davek9 said:
> 
> 
> > Says it's a Cayman beater
> ...


as much as I like the new TT  , I'm afraid that Dean is right. A potential rival IMHO would be a RS, more hardcore, version of the car as I expressed in a previous thread :? .

so AUDI, bring this 5 cylinder turbo on please :twisted: to kick some PORSCHE owners arse :wink: with all the respect of a PORSCHE fan here Dean :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did they say Cayman Rival or Cayman S?

Also - if they plan to launch an S or RS version then it's price point will take it to near Cayman S money, so it'd better be good.

I have heard good things - but of course no one who's spent 50k on a Cayman would welcome that news.


----------



## jimdiesel (Apr 8, 2006)

V6 TT said:


> davek9 said:
> 
> 
> > Says it's a Cayman beater
> ...


Sorry but a Cayman S is 5kg heavier than the 3.2 Quattro manual TT according to the Porsche web site. You have to use the EC weight measurement to get like for like. The TT also uses a unique platform,and has 52:48 weight distribution so is pretty neutral.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Kell said:


> I have heard good things - but of course no one who's spent 50k on a Cayman would welcome that news.


. . . irrelevant really as it still won't be Porsche and all that goes with it I'm afraid and it'll have to be leagues above the last version just to get a sniff to the enjoyment I get from my current ride, it just doesn't stack up for me even for the Â£17k saving, been there, done that and know exactly what the TT in any form is aimed at, it's perfect in every way for that segment . . . oh, and I can smell bullshit a mile off fella, it's what they're good at and not sure how many with orders would welcome that news either!

Dean


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard good things - but of course no one who's spent 50k on a Cayman would welcome that news.
> ...


as much as I like your commitment to PORSCHE, they are due to release in july a basic 240bhp Cayman. So if it doesn't show that they are a bit concerned with the competition they will be (already are :roll: ) getting in the small coupÃ© market, then I don't know what it is :roll:

your reference to the cost gap is irrelevant as per today's situation since there's no TT to compete against the S version of the CAYMAN, unfortunately for me :wink:

If the standard car is as good as it's said in that article (but I'm always cautious with journalist comments...) then I would be quite interested in an RS version indeed, even at 36-38K basic price 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

nolive said:


> your reference to the cost gap is irrelevant as per today's situation since there's no TT to compete against the S version of the CAYMAN


. . . sorry it's all irrelevant as you misunderstood, the article or the no named 'stranger' from Audi getting carried away with himself must have been comparing the new V6 TT to the current CaymanS as no one has driven the 245bhp base Cayman as of yet (has anyone of worth driven the new TT?) so for my perfect spec current TT MKII it would cost circa Â£35k compared to my Â£52k Porker - no contest.



nolive said:


> If the standard car is as good as it's said in that article (but I'm always cautious with journalist comments...) then I would be quite interested in an RS version indeed, even at 36-38K basic price 8)


. . . keep dreaming and saving those pennys as if Audi are ever daft enough to produce an RS4 beating TT (they didn't before with all the talk and piss poor efforts) it'll cost a lot more than Â£38k fella.

My final thought for the day . . . one's a true Sport Car with heritage and designed that way from the ground up and one isn't, let you decide which . . .  :lol: . . . ah still, it's ok to get carried away with the moment, dress it up how you like, I'm just about to leave and drive me Porker down some sunny country lanes, think I'll put the windows down and listen to my engine roar back at me off the trees, lifes good occasionally :wink:

Dean


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Interesting unbiased comments on a TT Forum :wink:


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Dean, do one off this thread. :?


----------



## camp freddie (Oct 2, 2005)

Your'e talking about an article in Autocar and having a pop at a Caymen.Autocar voted it the best handling car this year and use it as a bench mark when testing other cars.The TT's a great car but why compare it to a Caymen?Ok its got 5 wheels and lights but the TT will always be a dressed up Golf.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Mysterio said:


> Dean, do one off this thread. :?


. . . 'do one' what exactly? Touched a nerve maybe, as I thought, not very welcome news, shock horror Audi talking bollox to higher profile of their re-bodied Golf MkV, harsh but facts are just that, facts.

Sorry ain't sitting back and just watching the bollox flow it's farsical to say the least, entertaining none the less, thanks. Nice car for that segment though and will be best in class again no doubt and I'm all for it just keep things in perspective and know your enemy or 'rivals' which ever . . .

Dean


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> > Dean, do one off this thread. :?
> ...


Dean,

As you say they are not in the same segment. The new TT is also far from a dressed up Golf Mk5. I don't remember the Golf being a car based on the Audi Space Frame or it having adjustable suspension.

It seems a little silly to come on a Mk2 forum and rubbish a car that no one has driven and expect anything but defence from people who are about to spend Â£30k +.

Maybe you are just a little concerned that you have spent an additional Â£17k on a car that won't be the most desirable of the two when the TT2 comes along. The sales of the Mk1 show that it is likely to be a very sought after car.

I don't remember people on here rubbishing your potential purchase when you went for the Porker and don't think you should do so to people on here who are excited about the new car. It is a TT forum after all!

Steve


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

if a TT is a rebodied Golf then the Cayman is a Boxter with a roof no questions.

And to say its been designed from the ground up is pants as it shares every thing with the boxter.

Now i am not slaging the Cayman i love the car ( even though it s abit slow for me  )

but you have to get off this high horse porsche thing you seem to be on atm

the thing i fine funny is you choose Full Terra Leather lol now thats nasty :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dean,
> 
> As you say they are not in the same segment. The new TT is also far from a dressed up Golf Mk5. I don't remember the Golf being a car based on the Audi Space Frame or it having adjustable suspension.


. . . hmmm, if you say so and the option of bolt on electronic suspension's hardly a new revolutionary idea.



TT Law said:


> It seems a little silly to come on a Mk2 forum and rubbish a car that no one has driven and expect anything but defence from people who are about to spend Â£30k +.


. . . I'm always on here and as excited as the rest, order or no order and not rubbishing the car at all just keeping things in perspective and if people don't like it tuff titties, stop being 'silly' and pulling my Porker into the mix it's pretty rediculous, the TT is what it is that's all, it's easier having been there and now outside looking in I guess. So what have I said to 'rubbish' it? Surely pitching my car as it's lesser/close rival on here is where the 'rubbishing' occurs? I'm at least entitled to defend it I rekon? Nevermind . . .



TT Law said:


> Maybe you are just a little concerned that you have spent an additional Â£17k on a car that won't be the most desirable of the two when the TT2 comes along. The sales of the Mk1 show that it is likely to be a very sought after car.


. . . your having a laf surely on all accounts? Money well spent and no concern from me you'll be dissapointed to hear, may even buy one as my day to dayer, but wait for the 9 month depreciation to fall out 1st this time - my last one lost Â£14k in 2 years and the way the market is at the moment can't see why this one won't do the same? If it looked like it should of i.e. R8 then very desirable, it doesn't :? Incidently the Mk1 was the MK1 and almost 7 years ago, this is a different prospect entirely.



TT Law said:


> I don't remember people on here rubbishing your potential purchase when you went for the Porker and don't think you should do so to people on here who are excited about the new car. It is a TT forum after all!


. . . again pretty impossible to be taken seriously really if there was but I can't even remember singing it's praises til well after purchase and realising exactly what it was worth in the real world? Never forget the crap the original V6 TT brought here though!

Dean


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

This thread shouldt really bother me in anyway. However V6 TT your talking some crap 

I'd still pick a TT even a MKI over a Caymen. Maybe one of the best handling cars in the whole wide world. But in the hands of us mortals and not in the hands of proffessional racing drivers. Give me a car thats not as great with 4WD and it will beat any Caymen in the same mortal hands, and also be safe in the knowledge that the TT has better build Quality all round. A nicer place to sit in and the assurance that ive saved 17k :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> if a TT is a rebodied Golf then the Cayman is a Boxter with a roof no questions.


. . . which makes it stiffer oh and with a bigger engine, different suspension, different gear ratios, etc. your point?



mrdemon said:


> And to say its been designed from the ground up is pants as it shares every thing with the boxter.


. . . which incidently is a sports car also designed from the ground up and sharing a fair bit with the 997 etc, your point?



mrdemon said:


> Now i am not slaging the Cayman i love the car ( even though it s abit slow for me  )


. . . so what car you currently driving?



mrdemon said:


> but you have to get off this high horse porsche thing you seem to be on atm


. . . ya think? Why's that then fella got a problem with it? Um, I own one and kinda thinks it's pretty cool . . . GROW UP NUMB NUTTS!



mrdemon said:


> the thing i fine funny is you choose Full Terra Leather lol now thats nasty :?


. . . hmm, everyone who's seen it comments on how classy it looks with the Grey, it's made the car pretty special for me - blacks so 'safe', there's no accounting for taste (or spelling!) :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> This thread shouldt really bother me in anyway. However V6 TT your talking some crap
> 
> I'd still pick a TT even a MKI over a Caymen. Maybe one of the best handling cars in the whole wide world. But in the hands of us mortals and not in the hands of proffessional racing drivers. Give me a car thats not as great with 4WD and it will beat any Caymen in the same mortal hands, and also be safe in the knowledge that the TT has better build Quality all round. A nicer place to sit in and the assurance that ive saved 17k :lol:


. . . you're right it shouldn't but at least spell it right! Mate, I've been there done that and your just wrong, how would you know too not owning the 2 cars? Better build quality, nicer place to sit, you feeling ok? It feels Â£17k better for it too!! :lol: The waits starting to fry your brain fella!

Now your cars the true competition - stunning too.

Dean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

*NEXT?!?*

. . . sorry guys way off topic now but you will get me started, must of been really bored again, perhaps I should start another 'Top Speed on Public Roads' thread again, nope, didn't start the 1st one! :lol: :wink:

C ya have fun

Dean


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

My car isnt any competition to yours. You have a coupe and im getting a 4 door family saloon. Until Audi decide it's a good idea to bring out a RSTT. Then i will be back into a TT. Unless one of Audis rivals manage to better it with an all round package.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> My car isnt any competition to yours. You have a coupe and im getting a 4 door family saloon. Until Audi decide it's a good idea to bring out a RSTT. Then i will be back into a TT. Unless one of Audis rivals manage to better it with an all round package.


. . . sorry forgot to add to this 'Now your cars the true competition - stunning too' - and if I was thinking of starting or had a family it would be *exactly* my choice no question :wink: . . . no, it seriously would.

I think it is competition, it does equivelant things on paper maybe in a different way but extremely impressive all the same and that engine noise, not forgetting the fact it looks evil from any angle and that interior is so plush/hi-tec. If the new TT's interior has taken anything from this then they will be onto a winner!! (there you go back on topic!)

Dean
P.S. If when you do finally pick it up and you put those shitty 'RS4' stickers down the side of it I'll find you and threaten you at gun point and watch you remove them you nutter!!  :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

My, someones had their cage rattled... :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Review also in Autoexpress this week. All the mags are claiming they are they first to drive. Looks like Audi had a press weekend to me.


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

there's a write up on their website


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iâ€™ve just been and read the article. I think the reference to Cayman is in regards to the handling of the car. I donâ€™t think they are saying the car is a rival to the Cayman. It (the magazine) lists the BMW Z4 as its rival and is in the same price band 30k mark.

Again only IMO.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

squiggel said:


> My, someones had their cage rattled... :twisted:


. . . My, haven't they just, you ordered one aswell then?! I'm sure it will be a Lambourghini Gallardo and Ferrari 430 beater too, not forgetting Aston Martin if anyone can find one actually running long enough to test it against :roll: :lol: :wink:

Just keep things in perspective fellas and enjoy it for what it is I know I would, I'm positive my plate will end up back on one, great entertainment mind, cheers! 

Dean


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

1: my point is your car is an over priced boxter with a roof its that simple

if you are going to say the new TT is a golf than my point is stronger than yours by a long way .

2: I drive a faster car than you thats all you need to know ;-) 260bhp/ton 10.9 to 100 mph  360bhp of NA power can you guess yet ?

3: Why are you on a high horse ? this is why Porsche drivers get a bad name , I think you show grow up. Porsche have this image thing ie, I am better than you, where in real life all I find is Porsche owners just seem to buy there cars on a baloon payment and never seem to own there cars.

4: what ever people say terra will aways be nasty and it will harm your resale come sale time, which i know you say will not matter but it will do when you dont get the price you want in 3 years time.

As i say i am not slagging the Cayman I think its a good all round car it does every thing well but nothing great, and its a bit over priced when speced up to some thing you would buy, but when Porsche bring out the new boxter S with the 3.4 engine in a few months for less Â£ than a Cayman I then see hard times for Cayman sales.

O I forgot Cayman sales are already having a hard time !!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> 1: my point is your car is an over priced boxter with a roof its that simple
> 
> if you are going to say the new TT is a golf than my point is stronger than yours by a long way .
> 
> ...


. . . you've got it *all* wrong as usual with your childish insane forthright ramblings (there's definitely a point in there somewhere, probably), but thanks for seeing the need to respond (especially in the way you type) and make my day a better one, priceless fella! :lol: 

You assume way too much about me and mine numb nutts and not speaking from any experiance of either, if you read the thread from start to finish you may get the point, no hang on, it'll be definitely lost on you, nevermind :?

Dean


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

lol

I like to make your day  of course its only fun banter

now lets look at the BMW M Coupe V the Cayman next

as this is the cars true Â£ for Â£ match not some 20k less rebodied Golf 8)

Plus where you you get 315 BHP from in your cayman ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ladies, Ladies.

Let' not get too carried away on 'first drives' shall we? And let's not forget the approx Â£10K min uplift that even a base Cayman driver will pay over a TT, whilst also remembering that the Cayman will almost certainly depreciate far less than the Audi.

First drives seldom rubbish 'newsworthy sports cars' - as no one will then pay for the follow on full road test editions. it's about selling papers.

As one who bought an early TT mki, I recall the press fawning over 'best handling Audi since the ur Quattro' etc. Subsequent full reviews were less gushing, and those of us who had them and have had chance to compare with other cars, know the TTis strengths and weaknesses. The one we all want to read is the benchmark, Cayman 2.7 vs 3.0 258 hp Z4 (I bet a Z4 3.0 coupe will be along before too long) vs TTCii 3.2 tests that will surely come. Plus our own 'arseometers' from road tests.

I wouldn't posture too much until then based on a few teasers.

However i am still really happy if the TT handling dynamics have been improved - and the better weight distribution (still poor BTW), wider track and better suspension control all bode well. Odd that the car has to get worse looking to achieve these.

Whilst I hate the front end styling (worse than any Banglewagon imho) anything that ups the ante and takes it to Porsche and BMW is to be applauded. Why? Well whatever your brand preference (and that is what it comes down to for many here - the keen drivers already _know_ :wink: ), one has to acknowledge that the other brands are forced to raise their games each time to get or keep ahead.

And we all benefit from that. 

ps that red colour is awful -better suited to an elderly Rover. :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Just going back to the article for a mo - it says the rear spoiler pops up at 75mph! what bloody goods that in the UK then.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > My car isnt any competition to yours. You have a coupe and im getting a 4 door family saloon. Until Audi decide it's a good idea to bring out a RSTT. Then i will be back into a TT. Unless one of Audis rivals manage to better it with an all round package.
> ...


 :lol: In actual fact. I was thinking about debadging it. Whole reason i love the RS4 is that it looks understated.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm bored with my S4 looking too "normal". :?

It was fun for a year or so, but isn't currently matching my personality. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> I'm bored with my S4 looking too "normal". :?
> 
> It was fun for a year or so, but isn't currently matching my personality. :lol:


You best get a Skoda Octavia TDi then :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bored with my S4 looking too "normal". :?
> ...


I may yet have a surprise in store.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


We will see it on route to Gaydon?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

i would be board just driving an S4 full stop


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mrdemon said:


> i would be board just driving an S4 full stop


At least I can outdo a paltry 360bhp. :roll:

Dunno about getting things done before Gaydon. I've a new business venture which I'm trying to kick off. If it goes to plan, the boost in income will see me able to add to my stable of cars 8) I'll probably still be keeping the S4 for another 6 months or so, but we'll see after that. Might end up with 2 new cars this year. :-*


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

yea love the popup spoiler at 75 mph no need for the copper to clock ur speed just say look ur spoiler up your speeding end of... same for the speed camers spoiler up.... double done!! lol

Skooby


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Review also in Autoexpress this week. All the mags are claiming they are they first to drive. Looks like Audi had a press weekend to me.


They did and the guys that wrote the Autoexpress and Autocar articles didn't actually drive the cars... they rewrote german (sister mag) articles :wink:

The other mags that attended and it will have been most of them, will have *real * articles


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

jampott said:


> I'm bored with my S4 looking too "normal". :?
> 
> It was fun for a year or so, but isn't currently matching my personality. :lol:


No. you're far from normal Tim :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bored with my S4 looking too "normal". :?
> ...


Don't tell him that...He will think it's a compliment


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It is! Lets just say, if some people that post on this board are "normal", I don't want to be. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Tim your far from it.....You would be at home in the Big Brother house


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I am still waiting to see how he got 315bhp in his Cayman :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im tempt'd by one i must admit. If id have known you could get one for 36k vs the 35k ive spent for the MKII it wouldnt have took longer than a heart beat to choose the cayman over the TT.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> I am still waiting to see how he got 315bhp in his Cayman :?


. . . yeh like we're still waiting to see what bullshit car your driving/buying this week - if it's a saloon car walk away fella :roll: :lol: . . . it's how Dr Porsche kindly gave it to me (it's what it, like most dyno at), but like it matters what you think, told or know, it's still a Boxster with a roof right! :roll:

Dean


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Im tempt'd by one i must admit. If id have known you could get one for 36k vs the 35k ive spent for the MKII it wouldnt have took longer than a heart beat to choose the cayman over the TT.


. . . mate I gotta say that the handling and balance alone would be worth it for me but are you prepared to either stump up the minimum Â£7k on top of the base price for the toys you're used to in the TT or do without? I know I couldn't live without most of it these days.

Your TT will be awesome for that money and have all the toys. Tuff call and depends how much extra cash you've got knocking around.

Dean


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

so you think your Cayman has 315 bhp as standard and does 4.8 second 60

right you are then :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> so you think your Cayman has 315 bhp as standard and does 4.8 second 60


. . . 'think' and 'know' are 2 different things numb nutts. Doesn't sit too well does it? Get over it, don't really matter I'm sure your 360bhp prick is still bigger than mine!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

cayman rival ,your having a laugh again . if the audi rs4 cant cut it with the cayman how the hell is the ttmk2 going to ,wake up and stop talking b*****ks


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

true my prick is still bigger 

and my car still faster 

Now can you please show me the Autocar report which says 315bhp and 0-60 in 4.8 or your dyno figures will do at a push.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)




----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> Now can you please show me the Autocar report which says 315bhp and 0-60 in 4.8 or your dyno figures will do at a push.


. . . don't Autocar publish reviews without even driving the cars? :lol: (have you read this thread at all?!) Check EVO, as someoneâ€™s mentioned in another thread you fell onto numb nutts.

So you do own a saloon car (or a picture of one), don't be embarrassed, should of just said in the 1st place fella, aw love him!! :lol: :wink: 

. . . seriously, you old enough to drive? :-*

Dean


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > Now can you please show me the Autocar report which says 315bhp and 0-60 in 4.8 or your dyno figures will do at a push.
> ...


I don't think a M3 CSL is classed as your everyday saloon :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I don't think a M3 CSL is classed as your everyday saloon :?


. . . don't bite - I expected better from you fella! . . . and I never said 'everyday' :wink: :twisted:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think a M3 CSL is classed as your everyday saloon :?
> ...


I'm not biting...Just stating the obvious


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . anyone driven the new Audi MKII TT yet, Autocar seem to give a good review? :lol: . . . MODS kick us all off and put us out of our misery!!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No not yet. But it'll piss over a Gayman


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> No not yet. But it'll piss over a Gayman


. . . would be 'silly' to think otherwise, my, don't know what I was thinking, would give those lardy fast 'everyday' family saloons a run for their money no doubt too. 

PS Prefer 'Coxster' or 'Boxter with a roof' thanks all the same! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > No not yet. But it'll piss over a Gayman
> ...


I have no doubt that it would. Stick them on the track. The RS4 would murder them on the straights. But coming into the corners both the TT and Cayman would be quicker. However i think the TT would be quicker through the bends than the Cayman. If like i keep saying put in the hands of a normal skilled driver. And not a race car driver.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im tempt'd by one i must admit. If id have known you could get one for 36k vs the 35k ive spent for the MKII it wouldnt have took longer than a heart beat to choose the cayman over the TT.
> ...


Im committed now. However i dont keep cars a long time so i may still get one in the near future. Agree with you on the Toys, most are a must.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


. . . you've only gone and got all bloody serious again fella!

Fair enough, well I'm up for it if you are - who get's the 1st one and fancies taking the Pepsi challenge? You guys can call the circuit, don't bother me, no preference really either way.

Dean


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Well the first time ill be tracking the RS4 will be Mallory Park in November. TTOC trackday.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Well the first time ill be tracking the RS4 will be Mallory Park in November. TTOC trackday.


. . . some should of taken delivery by then right? Open invitation or members only?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nov yes - thats when mines due, but im not tracking mine. Oct the first cars will hit the road depending on options you picked.

GOAL - OZ 1-1 JAP


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Well the first time ill be tracking the RS4 will be Mallory Park in November. TTOC trackday.
> ...


Open to all friends of the TTOC. However it's Â£25 more if your not a TTOC member. And yes some would have taken delivery by then. :twisted: . Bet none of them go on the track though.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

wow just read the autocar write up on the new tt ,its a genuine cayman basher .what was i thinking, and i cant wait for the new diesel variant ,tis just what a proper sportscar brand needs ,just one problem with the new tt its booooooring, bland, and the interior fabric looks like a 1980 fiat strada or something ,and that flip up spoiler looks like a real afterthought .i quite like the dash though. i was trying to keep my opinions on the look of the thing untill i had seen it in the flesh ,but after so many publicity shots in mags the design looks very old already .so sorry to say its not a winner .if you want style and performance buy the standard cayman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raysman said:


> .if you want style and performance buy the standard cayman


 :lol: :lol: No


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

raysman said:


> wow just read the autocar write up on the new tt ,its a genuine cayman basher .what was i thinking, and i cant wait for the new diesel variant ,tis just what a proper sportscar brand needs ,just one problem with the new tt its booooooring, bland, and the interior fabric looks like a 1980 fiat strada or something ,and that flip up spoiler looks like a real afterthought .i quite like the dash though. i was trying to keep my opinions on the look of the thing untill i had seen it in the flesh ,but after so many publicity shots in mags the design looks very old already .so sorry to say its not a winner .if you want style and performance buy the standard cayman


thanks for that. i can see you give a balanced and fair report of someone elses report. :roll: Are you on the right forum?

Go oztraila - fantastic 3rd.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > wow just read the autocar write up on the new tt ,its a genuine cayman basher .what was i thinking, and i cant wait for the new diesel variant ,tis just what a proper sportscar brand needs ,just one problem with the new tt its booooooring, bland, and the interior fabric looks like a 1980 fiat strada or something ,and that flip up spoiler looks like a real afterthought .i quite like the dash though. i was trying to keep my opinions on the look of the thing untill i had seen it in the flesh ,but after so many publicity shots in mags the design looks very old already .so sorry to say its not a winner .if you want style and performance buy the standard cayman
> ...


No he didnt like being on the Porsche forum because everyone had better cars than him. So he thought by coming to the TT forum he would be flash by thinking he had a better car than anyone else :roll: :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

camp freddie said:


> Your'e talking about an article in Autocar and having a pop at a Caymen.Autocar voted it the best handling car this year and use it as a bench mark when testing other cars.The TT's a great car but why compare it to a Caymen?Ok its got 5 wheels and lights but the TT will always be a dressed up Golf.


Aren't all the rear engine porkers just tarted up VW beetles?

J


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

sorry it offends you but it is only my opinion and i havent driven it ,so dont take offence its only my view and well yes i am a little bias but im only saying what you guys dare not say in public or am i wrong and you absolutley think its the dogs b*****ks.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raysman said:


> sorry it offends you but it is only my opinion and i havent driven it ,so dont take offence its only my view and well yes i am a little bias but im only saying what you guys dare not say in public or am i wrong and you absolutley think its the dogs b*****ks.


I think it's the dogs bollox  It's a good looking car. Unlike the Gayman. With Quattro it will stay on the road/track if you was to overcook it. Unlike a Cayman. Which will give you more confidence to go quicker than you would in a Cayman. And for 10k+ cheaper. You cant get much better.


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Bryn said:


> Just going back to the article for a mo - it says the rear spoiler pops up at 75mph! what bloody goods that in the UK then.


It (the car) probably doesn't need it at lower speeds.

J


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I guess a Cayman driver hearing that a TT *may* be a competitor must be like a 911 driver being told the same about the Cayman.

It doesn't seem to matter what car you buy, someone will always come along and say:

"Yeah, but mine's cheaper and just as good"

We get it with RX-8 and 350Z drivers (some have a point too). But also with Clios, Scoobies etc etc.

You pays your money and you takes your choice. Even Clarkson is saying that he enjoyed driving the MKII. Of course it would be great to hear that the new one handles like a Cayman - but physics will probably dictate that it won't.

That's not to say that Audi didn't use the Cayman as a benchmark though - and if they got even 80% of the way there, it will be a good car.

Let's see what happens if the fabled RS or S version appears.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

raysman said:


> sorry it offends you but it is only my opinion and i havent driven it ,so dont take offence its only my view and well yes i am a little bias but im only saying what you guys dare not say in public or am i wrong and you absolutley think its the dogs b*****ks.


I have clearly said i think its a better car than the TT, but its the way you are saying things thats the issue. If id have known about the smaller porker i would have got one, but i ordered my MKII a year ago. However i think you need the big one really and i will not pay 40k for a car regardless of if i can or can not afford it.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Aren't all the rear engine porkers just tarted up VW beetles?


. . . yes they are (mine's mid mount fella :lol: )

D


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

sorry i thought we were comparing the front wheel drive tt against the base cayman ,anyhow if an rs4 cant keep up with the cayman s then how will the new tt 4wheel drive do it given that it has less power ?didnt you see the shoot-out between rs4 cayman s and the rest about 2 months ago in autocar or was i dreaming that ?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raysman said:


> sorry i thought we were comparing the front wheel drive tt against the base cayman ,anyhow if an rs4 cant keep up with the cayman s then how will the new tt 4wheel drive do it given that it has less power ?didnt you see the shoot-out between rs4 cayman s and the rest about 2 months ago in autocar or was i dreaming that ?


 :roll: Because a RS4 isnt a coupe. It's a 4 door family saloon. And as JayGemson said after he done the Audi experience my current TTQS kept up with the RS4 round the track. Teh new mkii will be a quicker and better handling car than my current one.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> With Quattro it will stay on the road/track if you was to overcook it. Unlike a Cayman. Which will give you more confidence to go quicker than you would in a Cayman.


. . . all from your wealth of experienced 4wd track racing then? Too scared to loose the quattro/torsen and put your skills to the test? :roll: :lol: . . . I just think of all the enjoyment you may be missing out on of not using all your own skills to keep the car on the road/track :?

D


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't all the rear engine porkers just tarted up VW beetles?
> ...


Its behind you int it...?

Then its got a rear engine..

J


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

so let me get this right ,the new tt 3.2 is going to be a better car than the rs4 ,your winding me up again ,stop it .have you informed audi of this fact because if its true then they will definately handicap it before you get it ,just as they did with the cayman


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > MacBuff said:
> ...


. . . yeh directly unlike the VW Bug and all 911's which hang over the rear wheels (loved me old '63 custom bug!!), it makes a difference, all in the terminollogy but nice try fella! :lol: 

D


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


If it was a true mid engine it would sit in the space between the two seats. Any engine behind the driver is a rear engine.

J


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > With Quattro it will stay on the road/track if you was to overcook it. Unlike a Cayman. Which will give you more confidence to go quicker than you would in a Cayman.
> ...


Dean,

have a look at WRC cars, they are ALL 4WD for some reasons :evil: . I wouldn't say of Loeb or Gronholm that they are not skilled drivers :lol:

actually they certainly have the biggest b******s in the world driving at that speed on open roads 

By the way, don't you have the PSM on your Cayman :wink: maybe the PASM too to help you out in some tricky road conditions where you can't cope anymore


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > With Quattro it will stay on the road/track if you was to overcook it. Unlike a Cayman. Which will give you more confidence to go quicker than you would in a Cayman.
> ...


If i had the cash to be able to throw it away. I would go for a rear wheel drive car. But im not a driving god. So the assurance that 4WD gives me. Does the job. I'd be more willing to push a 4wd car to its limits than i would if i owned a 50k RWD car.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raysman said:


> so let me get this right ,the new tt 3.2 is going to be a better car than the rs4 ,your winding me up again ,stop it .have you informed audi of this fact because if its true then they will definately handicap it before you get it ,just as they did with the cayman


No because your talking about different cars. :roll: Look at my insurance for example. The RS4 is cheaper to insure than my TT. Why because the TT is a 2 door sports coupe. The RS4 is a 4 door family saloon.(Just happens to go like stink). In straight lines the RS4 will destroy a Cayman and TT. However in the bends the Coupes will always be either as fast or quicker. Unless the Sports Suspension + that i have specced on my car is better than i think it will be.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> If it was a true mid engine it would sit in the space between the two seats. Any engine behind the driver is a rear engine.


. . . keep off the crack, it's mid mount just like the Carrera GT, i.e. sat between the wheels front to back, anything sat past the rear wheels equals rear mount and anything past the front, yeh you guessed it numb nutts, front mount. No one referes to these things as 'rear engine' :? Jeesuz, where do you people come from? Go out and polish before it rains.

D


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Dammit it i was having fun. Now hve to go for work. I'll enjoy pulling Gaymans chain another day. :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a true mid engine it would sit in the space between the two seats. Any engine behind the driver is a rear engine.
> ...


Going off your logic that an engine between the driver an the driven axle being a mid engine. The same would then go for a front-wheel drive car whose engine is between the driven axle and the driver. And unless I'me very much mistaken by that logic (yours) the non-quattro TT is also a mid-engine car.. 

I'd give up now if I were you 

J


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a true mid engine it would sit in the space between the two seats. Any engine behind the driver is a rear engine.
> ...


Its going to rain. best get mine in the garage quickly.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a true mid engine it would sit in the space between the two seats. Any engine behind the driver is a rear engine.
> ...


oi, you're going to far m8 assuming we TT owners are only there for posing :evil:

I'm a fucking car engineer so if you want to talk about engineering, feel free :evil:

having said that, I suspect more and more that you bought your Cayman because you heard that it was a sport car and nothing on earth could go faster around corners :wink:

now let's find out on a track if you're that good at going sideways :twisted: and if you're really good enough to keep up with some of the TT drivers out there driving a coupÃ© or a big Saloon 8)


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

but the rs4 is the sports brand how can they let a tt with less power and price overturn its premium products weather its a saloon ,estate cabriolet,just because its a 2door coupe doesnt mean that its going to be better ,what about hp,power to weight ,weight distribution ,the fact is if you take the cayman as an example porsche would not let it out perform the 911 and even though it is 2door coupe it is hamstrung with less power and no trick diff ,so if audi lets the 4 seater tt win over the 4 seater rs then how can they keep the rs credibility intacked, it doesnt make marketing sense never mind financial sense


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

nolive said:


> Dean,
> 
> have a look at WRC cars, they are ALL 4WD for some reasons :evil: . I wouldn't say of Loeb or Gronholm that they are not skilled drivers :lol:
> 
> ...


. . . hardly the same thing but 4WD on rally cars mainlly for added traction on the gravel stages to make it easier to control at speeds - see a pattern forming here? :roll:

Yes Porche Stability Managment as standard which can be completely switched off when desired to experience the full potential and characteristics of the car. Porsche Active Stability Management is suspension adjustment to make the car able to corner more aggressively and flatter so hardly a driver aid to make things 'safer' in fact from experience (as you have none in this area) it's so firm that the harshness it creates makes for an even crazier seat of the pants ride.

D


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The RS4 is a family saloon car. the TT is coupe not the same sort of animal. However the RS4 vs the A4 is where you should be looking.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> Going off your logic that an engine between the driver an the driven axle being a mid engine. The same would then go for a front-wheel drive car whose engine is between the driven axle and the driver. And unless I'me very much mistaken by that logic (yours) the non-quattro TT is also a mid-engine car..
> 
> I'd give up now if I were you


. . . 'driven axle'? talking bollox your 1st language? Can't remeber saying that term, putting words in my mouth, not my logic just facts - it is what it is, i.e. RWD MM unlike yours which is FWD FM (just like the Golf) as the bias on the quattro is pretty much towards the front - just check your tyre wear fella! :roll: :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a true mid engine it would sit in the space between the two seats. Any engine behind the driver is a rear engine.
> ...


From that logic..

Wheels-----Engine-----Driver-----Wheels

The same would apply in reverse, so most cars with an engine between the driver and the front wheels driving the front wheels would also be considered as being mid-engined which they don't..

I'd give up now if I were you, and concede that the Cayman is a rear engine car.... 

J


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

sorry toshiba i think you missed my point its not about what shape your car is its about market position ,the tt is not an rs developed version therefore all rs derivatives will surley out perform all standard cars within the range wheather they are estate car or saloon otherwise how could they charge you more for the hot versions if the standard cars can outperform the modified one ,eg is an m5saloon car better than an 3series coupe not m of course it is so dont be suprised when you get the new tt that its not what you were expecting


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

> . . . hardly the same thing but 4WD on rally cars mainlly for added traction on the gravel stages to make it easier to control at speeds - see a pattern forming here? :roll:
> 
> Yes Porche Stability Managment as standard which can be completely switched off when desired to experience the full potential and characteristics of the car. Porsche Active Stability Management is suspension adjustment to make the car able to corner more aggressively and flatter so hardly a driver aid to make things 'safer' in fact from experience (as you have none in this area) it's so firm that the harshness it creates makes for an even crazier seat of the pants ride.
> 
> D


and 4Wd is not there to help traction transfer in wet conditions of course :roll:

as it wasn't there to help with the 600+bhp on the S1 in the early 
80's :evil:

as it is still not there to help reducing loads on front or rear axles obviously 

as it's still not there to better manage tyre wear :evil:

and it's still not there on the 997 Turbo of course to help with the extra cavalerie (poneys in your language....oops sorry you're welsh:roll: )

as per my lack of experience, I was certainly driving PORSCHEs (without PSM and PASM aids :wink: ) before you could even walk :lol:

and I had the CAYMAN experience in Germany last year by the way, for me to be pretty objective on this occasion.....but obviously you've driven the MKII TT as everybody knows here to make a sensible comparison...Didn't know Ingolstadt was using PORSCHE drivers to develop their cars :evil:

mind you, maybe you were too excited to live the TT experience and you asked for a test drive:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

nolive said:


> oi, you're going to far m8 assuming we TT owners are only there for posing :evil:


. . . well aren't you?  :wink: :lol:



nolive said:


> I'm a fucking car engineer so if you want to talk about engineering, feel free :evil:


. . . ack at you! A car engineer driving an old TT, engineer for who, Rover?!! :lol:



nolive said:


> having said that, I suspect more and more that you bought your Cayman because you heard that it was a sport car and nothing on earth could go faster around corners :wink:


. . . you assume way too much, I bought my car as there's no other option currently that can do what this Porker can for the money and for the way it does it and not forgetting the luxury and comfort it provides.



nolive said:


> now let's find out on a track if you're that good at going sideways :twisted: and if you're really good enough to keep up with some of the TT drivers out there driving a coupÃ© or a big Saloon 8)


. . . big words there fella, good on ya but sideways ain't no good, just looses the extra time showing you how it's really done! :-*

D


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

mc buff a true mid engined car with the engine between the driver and passenger errrrrrrrrr that would surley be a very wide car indeed but a great concept i wonder if it has ever been done ?.by the way dont tell ferrari or lambo that most of its cars are rear engined ,i dont think they have found out yet.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

nolive said:


> > . . . hardly the same thing but 4WD on rally cars mainlly for added traction on the gravel stages to make it easier to control at speeds - see a pattern forming here? :roll:
> >
> > Yes Porche Stability Managment as standard which can be completely switched off when desired to experience the full potential and characteristics of the car. Porsche Active Stability Management is suspension adjustment to make the car able to corner more aggressively and flatter so hardly a driver aid to make things 'safer' in fact from experience (as you have none in this area) it's so firm that the harshness it creates makes for an even crazier seat of the pants ride.
> >
> ...


. . . so what's your point exactly as you've still obviously not got mine just like before? 'DRIVER AIDS' AND A TRUE BACK TO BASICS DRIVING EXPERIENCE TO LEARN THE TRUE SKILLS REMEMBER!? <- put in a larger font in case your eyes are failing a bit ol timer. Oh and your last sentence makes no sense to me at all, have a sit down and take the weight off, you're starting to show your age! :wink:

D


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > > . . . hardly the same thing but 4WD on rally cars mainlly for added traction on the gravel stages to make it easier to control at speeds - see a pattern forming here? :roll:
> ...


talking about someone showing his age looking at all the comments on this thread, you're a perfect example indeed.

you're a joke m8....or narrow minded, it depends.

allez, I leave you to your fantastic driving experience with the best Sport car ever.

yet, you haven't put me off buying a PORSCHE. in the near future. Is yours for sale shortly?

oh no, what am I thinking, you're going to keep it for ever...best PORSCHE of all time, what a joke you are again


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

raysman said:


> mc buff a true mid engined car with the engine between the driver and passenger errrrrrrrrr that would surley be a very wide car indeed but a great concept i wonder if it has ever been done ?.by the way dont tell ferrari or lambo that most of its cars are rear engined ,i dont think they have found out yet.


Not sure - but wasn't there a rover gas turbine with the engine alongside the driver...?

J


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

so 6 pages on and still no figures to back up your 315 bhp and 4.8 to 60 lol

what a lamer 

And to ruin the handling on the Cayman and fit 19" is a right laugh.

Dont the guys at boxa.net let you post there with your roofed Boxster ?

I did find a ring time by Mr Porsche driving god himself at 8.11

mmmm now where did i put the CSL ring time of 7.50 

now if you call me numb nutts again i might have to pop over and numb yours with a large spanner. :lol: fella !!!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

nolive said:


> talking about someone showing his age looking at all the comments on this thread, you're a perfect example indeed.
> 
> you're a joke m8....or narrow minded, it depends.
> 
> ...


. . . aw thanks for responding again, my day just get's better and what entertainment you turned out to be, thanks for joining in! :lol: Today's flown by cheers fella's, had such laugh, I'm such a joke and the jokes really on me . . . mid mount or not :lol: , what a great sunny evening to drive my 'best Porsche of all time' home, so glad it's the 'best Sport car ever' (when did I say these 2 phrases exactly my friend?)! - jealousy must be a terrible thing, keep clutching at those straws, get over it :?

D


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

do we just agree to differ from here on in? this could go on forever and the views are not getting any closer so i dont see the point, do you guys?


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been reading this thread an it has kept my entertained all day, thanks guys.

Here's how I look it:

Cayman (nice car)
TT (nice car)
M3 CSl (nice car)
RS 4 (the dogs)

I think the Cayman S should be compared to the TT RS when it comes out, it's around 15K more then a TT when specced up. I looked at one myself a few months back.

The TT offers similar performance for a lot less, in a real world the average drive is never going to push any one of these cars to there limits.

It's horses for courses really.

The new TT should be compared to the Z4 3.0 coupe for the time being and R32 Golf.

I'm going to buy myself a TT 2.0 fully specced up, I know I will get whipped by other cars on the road but it's what you enjoy yourself that counts. I could afford all the cars above if I wanted too but I like to make an equal balance between performance and fuel economy and enjoying life.

*I HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY YOUR CARS AS THERE ALL NICE, I DON'T SEE THERE IS ANY REASON WHY EVERYONE NEEDS TO GET PERSONAL.*


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> so 6 pages on and still no figures to back up your 315 bhp and 4.8 to 60 lol
> 
> what a lamer
> 
> ...


. . . sorry numb nutts won't happen again, bet your spanner is larger than mine too :lol: (incidently, as you're obviously really bothered with all this, Mr Porsche drving god aka Walter Rohl was on the SD 19"s with PASM as he found it to be the best set up).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sw1 said:


> The new TT should be compared to the Z4 3.0 coupe for the time being and R32 Golf.


Agree the Z4, 350z, and the crossfire are the real compares. I dont agree with the golf. this is not in the same class or body shape as the TT.


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

The new R32 is very closely linked to the TT 3.2, it is slightly on the heavyside though and not a coupe.

wouldn't put the crossfire in there it's a pile of poo imo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sw1 said:


> The new R32 is very closely linked to the TT 3.2, it is slightly on the heavyside though and not a coupe.
> 
> wouldn't put the crossfire in there it's a pile of poo imo


Hows the golf closely linked - the TT shares nothing with the R32 other than the basic engines???


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

I thought it had the same four wheel drive system + engine.

My mistake If I'm wrong


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> From that logic..
> 
> Wheels-----Engine-----Driver-----Wheels
> 
> ...


. . . just realised how much crap you spouted earlier as I missed this one in all the crossfire (I'm in awe of you actually, you win hands down today), wow you'd best give Porsche a ring fella and if they concede then so will I (good theory but I'm positive it only depends on which way the cars moving the majority of the time, you know pulling or pushing and where the engine weights sat :lol: - perhaps your mate, the confused friendly (if not a little irrate at the 'bloody youths of today' at the mo) car engineer could shine some light on this? :roll: ):

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/cayman ... sandspecs/

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/911/91 ... sandspecs/

Hardly on topic anymore but guess you wasn't from the start. Thanks for your insane contribution, priceless! :lol:

D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

sw1 said:


> I thought it had the same four wheel drive system + engine.
> 
> My mistake If I'm wrong


. . . the old one did including chassis and brakes amongst other things. Not too sure of the current version.

Little dissapointed they're using the old V6 3.2 engine and not an FSi version.

D


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > From that logic..
> ...


You can quote any spec sheet you like and get any 'expert' you like, but if the engine is behind the driver ITS A REAR ENGINE...



J


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: I cant believe this thread went on for so long :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

ding ding round two


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . thought I'd pop in to see what words of wisdom had been typed this morning - think this thread has some life left in it yet! :lol: . . . the big guns still haven't shown for quite a while, failrly dissapointed tbh . . .

Still think we need our own 'slagging match' or 'who's 1st to bite' forum mind :wink:

D


----------



## MagicTT (Jan 20, 2003)

Excuse me guys,

Long time since I last posted on this forum but I am in search of information for the MK2 looking for a well shaped opinion (before I get the chance to test drive one) and compare it to the MK1. I don't see the point of comparing the Cayman to the MK2. As for now TT owners (like myself for the past 6 years) are mainly concerned about a MK2 to a MK1 comparison.

I don't want to be rude or anything but Dean (or Cayman owners) I can only see your posts as a pathetic way to defend your investment. Honestly, I don't care about your car (If I did care I would be on a Porsche/Cayman forum trying to gather the information I needed and read other opinions).

Don't take me wrong but If I were you I wouldn't post on this forum. It seems pointless to do so and irritates people who are looking for MK2 information.

And as correctly stated in a post above, this is the TT Forum.

Harry
225TTR


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

:lol: Good post.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

magic tt the first post said that the new tt is a cayman beater ,so we are here to make sure you do not get a bias view on the tt v cayman ,who better to give you that than people who actually own one and have previosly owned tts in the past . this thread was about tt mk2 being a cayman beater not ttmk1 vttmk2


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

But Raysman...You said when you joined this Forum that youve never owned a TT.


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

This is my first post on the TT forum and what a feisty bunch you are!

I've just ordered a 2.0TFSi as my company car, cheap monthly payment, low emissions and should still look fresh in 3 years.

My "fun" car is an E30 M3 and the BMW forum is full of enthuasiasts enthuasiastic about their "BMW's" and how to get the best from them.

To be honest this kind of thread is really disappointing. Darren, you obviously love your car and it is a very very good car but please join your own marques forum.

People don't want to listen to me waxing lyrical about my M3, it is a completely different car from a different era just as yours is from a different market sector to the TT. My poverty spec 2.0 T probably costs 50% less that your Cayman so any comparison is totally irrelavent.

I'm really looking forward to getting my TT and I joined the forum to find out more information before I take delivery, not to read about Cayman's or any other car come to think about it.

By the way if there are any moderators out there get moderating!!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

i havent ever owned one i was reffering to v6 i have driven a 3.2 as i was thinking about getting one before i bought the cayman so i drove them back to back almost .i am not an authority on tts but i do own a cayman so i think my views on that car are valid are they not . also you tell me how good the new tt is but none of you have even sat in one .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

europameister said:


> By the way if there are any moderators out there get moderating!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


What should be moderated? What rules have been broken?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raysman said:


> i havent ever owned one i was reffering to v6 i have driven a 3.2 as i was thinking about getting one before i bought the cayman so i drove them back to back almost .i am not an authority on tts but i do own a cayman so i think my views on that car are valid are they not . also you tell me how good the new tt is but none of you have even sat in one .


If that is the case. How do you know the MKii isnt as good as a Cayman?


----------



## europameister (Jun 4, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> europameister said:
> 
> 
> > By the way if there are any moderators out there get moderating!!!
> ...


Moderators are individuals (or groups of individuals) whose job it is to look after the running of the forums from day to day. They have the power to edit or delete posts and lock, unlock, move, delete and split topics in the forum they moderate. Generally moderators are there to prevent people going off-topic or posting abusive or offensive material.

I'd say some of the stuff may be classed as offensive or abusive


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

europa i thought this was a free country and i dont think that this forum would be half as much fun if you did not allow alternative views and opinions ,i do frequent other one mark forums and it is a lot less entertaining ,i am not disrespecting the tt or anybody who owns one i joined this forum because its fun


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

duck i dont know but neither do you its going to be really good fun to compare when they start to get delivered ,i cant wait


----------



## MagicTT (Jan 20, 2003)

Some final remarks and thoughts because this pointless thread can go on forever...

This thread (the way I started reading it) states "TT MK2 in Autocar today". If indeed the magazine (I haven't read the article) makes a statement saying something about the cayman (Beater, Rival etc.) then it is indeed the opinion of that magazine.

Why should cayman/other brand owners comment on the TT Forum? They should comment on the "mentioned" brand forum and discuss it there.

The point is we are going on an infinite loop. And they way I see it, yes Scotty, rules are broken. Especially when there is a conversation on how dean's cayman makes out 316hp and how fast does it do 0-60..

For goodness shake, I dont care... I hope one day dean's cayman (and all caymans and actually... hmm all cars, make out 400hp and beat a jetplane in 0-60...

This is a thread about the MK2 TT review in Autocar Magazine on the TT Forum. And if this is not about it, this thread should be closed.

Once again I hope I am not being rude to either cayman owners or to the moderators ) scotty)

Harry
225TTR


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

why magic you really sound like victor meldrew ,any relation?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

raysman said:


> also you tell me how good the new tt is but none of you have even sat in one .


Yes I have...and in actual fact quite a few others have now too.

Not driven one though. but I did make some brum brum noises while I was sat in the drivers' seat...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > also you tell me how good the new tt is but none of you have even sat in one .
> ...


How did it sound? I bet it was awesome :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

kell i thought there was going to be more room in the rear of the new one ,doesnt look like it to me


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . who's Darren? :lol: . . . fooking newbees! . . . hang on a sec, 9 posts in 3 years, yeh great contribution like a give a shit what you think! :x :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

raysman said:


> kell i thought there was going to be more room in the rear of the new one ,doesnt look like it to me


Depends on who you talk to.

I thought there was less leg room behind the driver. On that car I had the seat all the way back and it was touching hte seat behind - whereas I have got some room behind me on mine.

Wak, on the other hand, stated that he thought there was more room behind him. Maybe there were more adjustments that can be made to get comfy and perhaps I had my seat too far back, who can say?

There's definitely more room behind the passenger seat though - but we don't have a piccy of that.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

europameister said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > europameister said:
> ...


I wondered what the mods did! :roll: :lol:

I'll give you that "V6 TT" prolly needs slapping into place (it is getting tedious his continuosly making the point that his car is the best thing since sliced bread) but apart from that it's just harmless banter. If you really feel it's offensive or abusive then report it to the mods.

They can't be expected to be here all the time and can't read every single post so send them a message if you're really bothered.

Alternatively you can settle in here, find your feet and then see how it fits.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well the moderators have been in touch and i have been warned to stick to the subject or they will edit my posts, so here goes f*****the b*************s*****tt is *****************. the ***************best car .
not quite the same but i guess it will keep you happy europa


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'll give you that "V6 TT" prolly needs slapping into place (it is getting tedious his continuosly making the point that his car is the best thing since sliced bread)


. . . it is isn't it?! :lol: . . . not sure how many post I've been involved with and said that though :? jealousy creeping in there Paul? :wink: . . . *seriously* if that's how it comes across I appologise, you'll read into it what you will but this thread was on topic at one point until the calvery turned up, it was all about keeping things in perspective as an ex TT owner, nuff said.

D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You've seen the many posts in response to yours. Surely before I posted that last thread you was aware that in many threads the same reaction has been there.

It's not just this one where "the calvery" have turned up. If you're in the TT forum areas, you should respect that. One or two comparision posts won't wind people up but the continual posts which are perceived by many as "my car is better than yours" do get tiresome.

I know you jokingly asked was I jealous.  Well I was hanging on for the Caymen about 30 months ago but it was too late for me. If I go for a Porker now it will have to be the full size and not the compact version due to me needing the rear seats. I wouldn't swap me needing rear seat space for anything, especially not just the ability to have a 2 seater car.  :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You've seen the many posts in response to yours. Surely before I posted that last thread you was aware that in many threads the same reaction has been there.
> 
> It's not just this one where "the calvery" have turned up. If you're in the TT forum areas, you should respect that. One or two comparision posts won't wind people up but the continual posts which are perceived by many as "my car is better than yours" do get tiresome.
> 
> I know you jokingly asked was I jealous.  Well I was hanging on for the Cayman about 30 months ago but it was too late for me. If I go for a Porker now it will have to be the full size and not the compact version due to me needing the rear seats. I wouldn't swap me needing rear seat space for anything, especially not just the ability to have a 2 seater car.  :wink:


. . . understood loud and clear, and apologies to any I may of inadvertently offended along the way, I'd hate to be perceived that way and fall into that catagory along with some of the others on here :? I can get bated along with the rest - maybe the initial 1st post was just that, I'll bite my lip.

D


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

and they all lived happily ever after , untill the next time that is


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

raysman said:


> and they all lived happily ever after , untill the next time that is


and that next time is here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=64430

makes a good read though :lol:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Well as the person who made the first post i honestly thought i was contributing to the "expectations" of those who are considering or had placed an order for the new TT.

The reference to the new TT being a Cayman rival,beater,basher or whatever was based on the front cover of the mag and from references in the article. I have no idea whether it is or not and neither imho does anyone else on this forum have that definitive answer, very few here have even seen one let alone driven one.

I know when i bought my first TT i was desperate to find as much info as possible i thought it would interest those hankering after first impressions from professional drivers.

Instead like so many threads on the forum it has turned into a my cars better than yours debate, just like yours is an import mines not, mines a LHD yours is RHD, mines a 225 .................etc etc etc. This thread however has turned unpleasant to say the least, why do some take pleasure in slagging off someone elses choice of car.

I had 2 TT's over a 5 year period, enjoyed them both, but my circumstances dictated that i had to move on. I hope one day to return to a TT and if/when i do if i'm welcome i'll be back to get some more advice, till then step back and if you can bear it read this entire thread again and see if it contributes to peoples knowledge of the MK2.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

davek9 said:


> This thread however has turned unpleasant to say the least, why do some take pleasure in slagging off someone elses choice of car.


. . . Dave, I have no idea but *I'm* getting used to it (you have read the thread right?), but won't be crying to mummy about it. Great post btw, keep up the good work (but if only you'd said *all* that to start with :wink: ) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

. . . I'll behave from now on and not tempt the 'demons' out of their lair.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no problem with people who 'slag off' other cars as long as it not for a badge and they have actually driven one before. I think Dean has a point and im sure the MKII TT is not a cayman beater but its good that Audi are aiming at this level - And i have ordered one. Again only IMO.


----------



## sw1 (Apr 8, 2006)

As everyone said at the beginning, bring out the TT RS then a proper battle between the two can begin 

I will be quite happy with the 2.0 TT, may be under powered but I was happy enough with the performance of my MK V GTi as I use it for an every day car.

It will just be good to get out of the dam temp clio 172 I'm driving  , in comparison the TT will seem like luxury


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Group hug


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Group Huddle


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

or is that a group moon? :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . I'll own up, me girlfriends been away for 2 weeks, I've been bored! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Try www.hotgirls.com else get out and find a real one  :twisted:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Try www.hotgirls.com else get out and find a real one  :twisted:


. . . good find - I did but she's only bloody married, she's landing in an hour so roll on the weekend! :lol: :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

still waiting for yout 315 bhp dyno plot and 4.8 to 60

Can I call you a dreamer yet ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Correct. Well unless BMW add in two rear doors; remove the term 'coupe' from the spec sheet; and call it a saloon. :wink:

V6 TT - you'd be better making your posts on a forum more focused towards driving enthusiasts. This isn't it. :lol:


----------

